
Are you ready for a Windows 7 cell phone? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/84730/are-you-ready-a-windows-7-cell-phone
======
bdfh42
On a recent trip to the UK I only packed my smart phone. When I was nearing my
destination I needed to fire up the GPS to get me to the correct address
(which was also stored in the phone together with my host's phone number). The
phone however had crashed - sure it switched on but would not make any calls
and could not start any applications. The only way to get it to become a
working phone (at least) was to do a full re-set to factory settings - wiping
out the GPS application, my contact list and all phone numbers and addresses.
Good eh?

Important lesson number 1 - never rely upon a single piece of technology for
anything.

Important lesson number 2 - never buy another Windows mobile based phone. As
for Windows 7 - all that will do is run the battery flat even quicker.

~~~
sadiq
I'll second lesson number 2.

The Windows Mobile 'smart' phone I bought three years ago was easily the worst
tech purchase i've ever made.

------
jameskilton
"You can choose up to a 7-inch screen, 5 megapixel camera, 120 GB hard drive
and up to 64 GB of memory"

Wha? That's not a cell phone, that's a tablet. You can't comfortably hold a 7"
screen in one hand (excluding those with massive hands of course), and you
definitely can't put it away in your pocket.

~~~
bdfh42
You are right - what we are talking about here is a notebook PC. My notebook
already has most of that stuff - even (via a little dongle) a SIM and access
to 3G networks. So - is the article suggesting adding true phone sims to a
notebook type device?

~~~
andyking
In the UK, some of the mobile phone shops are already selling netbooks with
SIM card slots in the bottom for direct access to mobile broadband.

